# bery wet down their on 2ww keep thinking af is coming why?????????



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi all

can anyone help, am on 2nd week of 2ww and keep feelin being really wet down below, am on crinonen gel and know this comes out in clumps at times, as have had this also, with one episode of pink tinge, can someone help me out here as keep feeling period has started as soo wet and am wondering if she is on her way, thanks for any replies

donn1


----------



## annie hope (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi,

As with all things on the the 2ww I'm afraid there are no easy answers. But, I have heard plenty of others describe the same thing as you and it can be a good sign      . I think it's due to all the hormones you're taking so best not to try to worry about it, although I know easier said than done one the mad 2ww. I don't know about using the crinone gel I'm afraid as have always used cyclogest pessaries, let's hope the pink tinge was implantation    .

Wishing you all the luck,

Annie x.


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi all

thanks very much for ure reply annie, i am trying to saty as possitive as i can but who knows whats going on, anyway all the very best for ure treatment, u start the same day as i test so heres wishing us both loads of luck 

donn1


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Donn1

I'm also on Crinone gel and am already experiencing quite a bit of wetness and lots of clumping.  I spoke to my clinic this morning and confirmed thats its a good sign and nothing to worry about.

Hope that helps


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Replied to you post the other day about the pink tinge.  Crinone does have a tendency to have clumps of pinky/beigey/peachy colour so sounds completely normal to me.  Could also just have been a little bit of residue blood from EC and ET procedures mixed in with the Crinone and any cm.

As for noticing lots of cm....your oestrogen levels will probably be a little higher, even following EC and then progesterone (which is what Crinone is) causes increase in cm as well.....again, all completely normal and I've had loads more cm than usual on all my treatment cycles.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

